# Do you have a Cruze and a windows Phone?



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

I have a windows phone with the USB, and Bluetooth calls can be made while a separate USB is plugged in. Sounds like you may have a system bug.


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

there is a factory reset on the unit I would try that and also forget and re pair ur phone first as that will be the first thing the dealer will do.


----------



## minsik (Oct 24, 2013)

thanks for that. 

Yes tried remove both mylink and phone settings then repair and use. no change. 
Tried complete mylink reset (lost all fav settings, navigation etc) and then repaired and same result. Yes sounds like a bug to me.


----------



## minsik (Oct 24, 2013)

modalita to you know the version info? that might be helpful. thanks


----------



## louierocko (Mar 26, 2013)

I have a 2011 LS and a Lumia 925. No problems on my end. I will have to check the software version. Have you tried this with more than one USB Stick? Worth a try.


----------



## minsik (Oct 24, 2013)

thanks louierocko, yes just thought of that and tried a 2 gig basic stick and same problem. However the fault seems to be still intermittent not just tied to the usb stick playing music. Back to the drawing board. 

Contacted Holden support and have just to send them the fitted software version info and they will see what can be done. 
So great to talk to an Australian and a techie one at that. Holden - All good.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

My Windows Phone HTC8x works fine with MyLink, but has anyone gotten any text messages to work through MyLink via windows 8?


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

Ger8mm said:


> My Windows Phone HTC8x works fine with MyLink, but has anyone gotten any text messages to work through MyLink via windows 8?


I don't have MyLink but text messages work just fine in in my 2012 Cruze and my Lumia 1020. Make sure you have the setting for text messages to be read aloud through Bluetooth on. It's under the speech settings.


----------



## albrecht0327 (Aug 14, 2015)

I just purchased a Windows phone and have tried to pair it twice and won't connect. Has anyone else had this problem? I may have to get a different phone.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

Which phone do you have? Does it just say unable to connect on the Cruze display?


----------

